# Evoc FR Enduro - zu groß für kurze Runden?



## BeePee (11. Februar 2016)

Servus,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Protektor-Trinkrucksack, überwiegend für kurze 2-3 Stunden Ausflüge auf Trails oder gelegentlich im Bikepark.
Nach langer Recherche kommt von der Optik her nur Evoc in Frage, hier schwanke ich zwischen dem FR Enduro Blackline und dem FR Lite. Der Enduro wäre mir am liebsten, aber ich habe Bedenken, dass er für den Zweck einfach zu groß ist, da ich neben der Trinkblase nur Kleinigkeiten wie Werkzeug, Geldbeutel, Handy usw. mitnehmen würde.
Aus Fotos werde ich auch nicht schlau, einmal sieht er recht kompakt aus, dann wirkt er wieder riesig...

Kann mir jemand vielleicht ein paar persönliche Eindrücke hierzu vermitteln?
Ist der FR Lite merklich kleiner? Sie unterscheiden sich soweit ja nur in der Tiefe. 

Danke, cheers, 
Bernd


----------



## Aalex (12. Februar 2016)

nimm den 16 liter evo, den hab ich auch

den kann man auch kleiner machen, mit den straps. mit 3 liter camelbak blase und ner handvoll gedöns is der voll genug um nicht rumzuschlackern und im ernstfall geht doch noch ne dünne jacke, amtlich viel zu essen usw rein. werkzeug kommt ja eh vorne rein. 

den 20 liter trail fand ich zu deftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (12. Februar 2016)

würde einfach beide bestellen um selbst vor Ort zu vergleichen,da könntest Du dann mal probe packen und siehst ob der oder der optimaler für dich ist ..Da jeder doch nen anderes empfinden hat


----------



## BeePee (12. Februar 2016)

vielen Dank für für Eure Infos.
Ich bin nicht so der mehr-bestell-und-zurück-schick-Typ, daher versuch ich einfach mal den FR Enduro und hoffe er passt.


----------



## zwehni (15. Februar 2016)

Evoc FR Lite.

Ist quasi wie der enduro FR nur etwas kleiner. Und trotzdem passt ne jacke rein usw.

http://www.inside-mtb.de/produkte/tests/evoc-fr-lite/


----------



## BeePee (15. Februar 2016)

vielen Dank @zwehni. Den Lite konnte ich im Laden bereits anprobieren, der wäre auch soweit optimal von der Größe her. Nur den Enduro gab es leider nicht, daher meine Unsicherheit, ob der nicht vielleicht zu groß ist.


----------



## zwehni (15. Februar 2016)

BeePee schrieb:


> vielen Dank @zwehni. Den Lite konnte ich im Laden bereits anprobieren, der wäre auch soweit optimal von der Größe her. Nur den Enduro gab es leider nicht, daher meine Unsicherheit, ob der nicht vielleicht zu groß ist.


bin früher auch mit dem enduro fr gefahren. Aber mehr als Schutzgründen. Dann kam der Evoc FR lite. und jetzt eigentlich nur noch ne bauchtasche wo ich mein zeug drin habe.


----------



## MaxBas (15. Februar 2016)

der enduro hat das Werkzeugfach vorne. der lite nicht. werde mi auch den enduro kaufen


----------



## BeePee (15. Februar 2016)

zwehni schrieb:


> bin früher auch mit dem enduro fr gefahren. Aber mehr als Schutzgründen. Dann kam der Evoc FR lite. und jetzt eigentlich nur noch ne bauchtasche wo ich mein zeug drin habe.


ne Bauchtasche wäre mir dann doch etwas zu klein, aber wenn's Dir reicht, ist das ja top ;-)
Bei mir war eben ein Trinkrucksack wichtig, da ich an mein YT ohne hässlicher Behelfslösung keinen Flaschenhalter anbringen kann. Und wenn schon Rucksack, schadet ein Protektor nicht.

Ich war gerade im Love Hurts in Regensburg und hab mir nach dem anprobieren direkt den Enduro Blackline gekauft.
Meine Bedenken waren unbegründet, trotz der ca. doppelten Tiefe auf dem Papier im Vergleich zum Lite, baut das Teil extrem flach und sieht halt Hammer aus.

Einen Rabatt gab's zu der guten Beratung auch noch, hat dann nur ca. 5€ mehr gekostet als im günstigsten Onlineshop - top.

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle für die Tipps.


----------



## brownbear (18. Februar 2016)

Hier : Protektor + Trinkblase . https://dirtmountainbike.de/produkte/frisch-produziert/im-test-alpinestars-paragon-vest
Dazu noch eine Bauchtasche und du hast alles dabei. Ich fahre den Evoc Enduro und gerade auf meiner Haustrecke ist er definitiv zu groß.
Ich überlege ob ich mir Anfang März die Paragon Vest holen soll oder doch den Ergon Be 2


----------



## BeePee (19. Februar 2016)

brownbear schrieb:


> Hier : Protektor + Trinkblase . https://dirtmountainbike.de/produkte/frisch-produziert/im-test-alpinestars-paragon-vest
> Dazu noch eine Bauchtasche und du hast alles dabei. Ich fahre den Evoc Enduro und gerade auf meiner Haustrecke ist er definitiv zu groß.
> Ich überlege ob ich mir Anfang März die Paragon Vest holen soll oder doch den Ergon Be 2


danke @brownbear. 
Nettes Teil, aber das wäre eher nicht mein Fall. Protektor wäre nur ein Bonus, wenn man schon nen Rucksack mitnimmt und im Bikepark trage ich eh ne Weste. Finde die Größe vom Enduro aber optimal (hab ihn ja mittlerweile gekauft), mit den Riemen wackelt da nichts.
Den Ergon hatte ich auch in der Auswahl, mit den 6,5l wäre der sicher angebrachter, hat mir aber nicht so gut gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Härtner (9. März 2016)

Ich kann da den Leatt DBX Race 1.0 empfehlen.

Leicht, mit Blase, mit Protektor und kein Bauchgurt


----------



## Robmosh (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Protektorrucksack und habe jetzt anhand der Optik und Testergebnisse, da mir der Deuter Attacken Enduro dann der komischen Farben in 16L absolut nicht zusagt am überlegen, ob es der Deuter in 20L, der Evoc FR Trail oder der Evoc FR Enduro wird.

Platz wird neben dem obligatorischen Multi Tool und nem Ersatzschlauch, Kettenschloss und Schaltauge auch für ein Wechsel Shirt, Regenjacke und Nahrung gebraucht für einen Tag Plus Nahrung für den Hund ( ca. 12x12x15 cm^3 ).
Mein Frage ist jetzt ob Besitzer sagen können ob das alles rein passt und man eventuell sogar noch Reserven hat.
Kann mir das jmd sagen?


----------



## adrenochrom (16. Mai 2016)

das passt und es sollte noch luft bleiben


----------



## plk (16. Mai 2016)

Hi, 

ich kann dir die Frage beantworten, da ich mir vor 1 Woche erst den FR Enduro geholt hab.
Ja das passt alles rein. Wenn du keine 3l Trinkblase hast haste auch noch locker reserven.
Was mich ein wenig stört ist, wenn ich den richtig anziehe (zum Downhill) sitz der Rucksack doch weit oben im Nacken und ich stoß mim Fullface an den Rucksack wenn ich ein bisschen nach oben schaue... ist das bei euch auch so?
Das die Trinkblase in dem "extra" Beutel ist finde ich ganz gut, da es leicht zum verstauen ist, aber wenn der Rucksack nicht ganz voll beladen ist, wackelt natüchlich die Blase im Rucksack hin und her...


----------



## hans7 (17. Mai 2016)

Habe sowohl Evoc Enduro Blackline als auch den Trail Blackline. Ich muss sagen, der Enduro stößt schnell an seine Kapazitätsgrenze: Regenjacke, Umzieshirt, 3 L Blase, Werkzeug, paar Riegel und der Rucksack ist voll!

Das mit dem Helm anstoßen habe ich auch manchmal, ich stell ihn dann einfach ein paar cm weiter nach unten, dann passt es. Das reicht schon  Bin mit meinen 1,75 genau zwischen den Größen S und M/L, habe mich dann für M/L entschieden: Mehr Rückenschutz und mehr Volumen. Die S Varianten sind dann ja doch nochmal um 2 Liter kleiner.


----------



## BeePee (17. Mai 2016)

Platzprobleme habe ich beim FR Enduro eigentlich nicht, das passt bei mir alles locker rein. Werkzeug, Schlauch, Pumpe, Riegel, Schlüssel, Handy, 2 Shirts, 1 Jacke, div. Kleinzeug und entweder Blase oder Flasche. Habe dann sogar noch genug Platz übrig.

Aber ja, das Problem mit dem Helm nervt schon etwas. Ist der Rucksack richtig eingestellt, drückt er mir in steileren Stücken sogar den Trailhelm ins Gesicht. Ich stell dann den Helm einfach etwas enger, dann passt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (17. Mai 2016)

Mir ist der Evoc trail (20L) für die kleinen Runden zu groß. Ich habe mir deswegen noch den Osprey viper 13 geholt, super teil und vom Platz her ausreichend.


----------



## garfield70 (17. Mai 2016)

BeePee schrieb:


> Platzprobleme habe ich beim FR Enduro eigentlich nicht, das passt bei mir alles locker rein. Werkzeug, Schlauch, Pumpe, Riegel, Schlüssel, Handy, 2 Shirts, 1 Jacke, div. Kleinzeug und entweder Blase oder Flasche. Habe dann sogar noch genug Platz übrig.
> 
> Aber ja, das Problem mit dem Helm nervt schon etwas. Ist der Rucksack richtig eingestellt, drückt er mir in steileren Stücken sogar den Trailhelm ins Gesicht. Ich stell dann den Helm einfach etwas enger, dann passt es.




Ich bring mich auch mal kurz ein..

schau Dir mal den Leatt DBX 3.0 an
https://www.bike24.de/p1119976.html

Ich hab das Teil schon länger und trag den echt gerne.
Vorteile:
Protektoren, die Du einzeln entnehmen kannst...
isoliertes Trinkblasenfach
Geniales Tragesystem, ohne Bauchgurt (da hüpft nix mit!)
das Halte/Tragesystem für den FF Helm soll auch sehr gut, hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert
Nachteile:
-Nicht sonderlich groß
-die mitgelieferte Trinkblase kannst in die Tonne kloppen, zudem ist eine 3 L Blase für das Ding zu groß. Ich hab eine 1,5 Liter Nathan Blase drin und fülle die nur mit etwa 1 Liter, reicht aber für Hometrails ballern
-Teuer

evtl vom (subjektiven) Empfinden etwas wärmer am Rücken...sehr ich jetzt aber nicht wirklich als Nachteil, muss jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## schloe (17. Mai 2016)

P.S. für Urlaub und längere Touren ist der Evoc super, sitzt wie ne 1!


----------



## Orby (17. Mai 2016)

Robmosh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Protektorrucksack und habe jetzt anhand der Optik und Testergebnisse, da mir der Deuter Attacken Enduro dann der komischen Farben in 16L absolut nicht zusagt am überlegen, ob es der Deuter in 20L, der Evoc FR Trail oder der Evoc FR Enduro wird.
> 
> Platz wird neben dem obligatorischen Multi Tool und nem Ersatzschlauch, Kettenschloss und Schaltauge auch für ein Wechsel Shirt, Regenjacke und Nahrung gebraucht für einen Tag Plus Nahrung für den Hund ( ca. 12x12x15 cm^3 ).
> ...



Servus.
Seit 2014 fahre ich den Evoc FR Trail blackline 20l. 
Den Deuter Attack hatte ich auch im Visier, aber leer ist er bereits ca 0,5 kg schwerer, dafür kein Einwegprotektor.

Ins Fach mit der Trinkblase habe ich die Regenjacke und 300mm Kabelbinder. Windstopper, Erstehilfeset, Schlauch, im Hauptfach. das Werkzeugfach vorne ist voll mit Multitool, Gabelpumpe (ab und an), Pumpe, Leatherman, kleinen Lampen, Gels, etc. trotzdem noch Platz drin.
Bei Bedarf habe ich auch die IXS Carve Knieschoner reingewürgt ins Hauptfach, wobei diese unter dem Rucksack befestigt werden können, Helm hinten drauf ... Schloß ab und an auch dabei.
Platztechnisch ist wirklich genug Platz in dem Rucksack. Bisher auch nie Probleme am Helm mit 1,86m und M\L gehabt, egal ob FF oder der IXS Trail.

Obwohl im ersten Moment nicht günstig, nie bereut bisher.

Edit: Bisher habe ich ihn nicht ausgereizt, egal was mit musste.


----------



## Robmosh (17. Mai 2016)

Das klingt genau nach dem was ich brauche. Ich habe auch immer Lampen mit dabei, Multi-Tool usw. Dazu je nach gegen noch ne Flasche Wasser für den Hund under Futter. Dann noch Jacke. Je nach dem auch Schoner. Denke das der Trail dann doch die Bessere Wahl ist.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe kann man den, wenn er nicht so voll ist auch mit der Helmhalterung enger stellen oder?
Der Preis ist hier jetzt eher nebensächlich. 
Mir geht es nur darum auszuloten welche Größe die richtige ist.


----------



## Orby (17. Mai 2016)

Robmosh schrieb:


> Das klingt genau nach dem was ich brauche. Ich habe auch immer Lampen mit dabei, Multi-Tool usw. Dazu je nach gegen noch ne Flasche Wasser für den Hund under Futter. Dann noch Jacke. Je nach dem auch Schoner. Denke das der Trail dann doch die Bessere Wahl ist.
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe kann man den, wenn er nicht so voll ist auch mit der Helmhalterung enger stellen oder?
> Der Preis ist hier jetzt eher nebensächlich.
> Mir geht es nur darum auszuloten welche Größe die richtige ist.



Ja über dir Helmhalterung kann man ihn gut regulieren. Auch wenn er dann nicht ausgereizt ist, ist es kein "Sack" auf dem Rücken.
Hab lange überlegt welche Größe, wollte mich aber nachher nicht ärgern weil zu klein gekauft. Das Werkzeugfach am blackline ist praktischer als ich dachte. Regenhülle auch dabei.

Bei einem Bikeurlaub musste ich ihn als Handgepäck missbrauchen da nur 15kg im Koffer erlaubt waren. Hab ihn glaube ich mit 10 kg oder mehr vollgepackt.

Denke mit dem 20 hast eher Reserven als eine 16 immer am Anschlag gepackt.

Tipp: bergauf lege ich den Hüftgurt nach hinten um den Rucksack immer herum und verschließe ihn dort. Luftiger.


----------



## Robmosh (17. Mai 2016)

Ich dachte die haben alle das Werkzeugfach und der einzige richtige Unterschied sei die Tasche am Hüftgurt.
Wollte mir den Team holen und habe mich aber noch nicht durchringen können auf bestellen zu klicken.


----------



## Orby (17. Mai 2016)

Robmosh schrieb:


> Ich dachte die haben alle das Werkzeugfach und der einzige richtige Unterschied sei die Tasche am Hüftgurt.
> Wollte mir den Team holen und habe mich aber noch nicht durchringen können auf bestellen zu klicken.



Stimmt das Werkzeugfach haben beide. Ja die Tasche am Gurt ist am blackline, aber auch das Rückenteil ist etwas anders wo anliegt. Soll etwas luftiger sein beim blackline. Musst mal genau die Bilder anschauen.


----------



## MettiMett (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich schwanke derzeit zwischen dem enduro Blackline und dem FR Lite.
Eigentlich denke ich, dass 10L reichen, da ich ihn nur für kurze Touren und Endurorennen benötige.

Gibt es von dem Lite verschiedene Versionen? Also 2013 oder 2015? Farben sind ja immer gleich, aber die Preise schwanken sehr stark. Speziell bei Amazon.


----------



## BeePee (9. Juni 2016)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich schwanke derzeit zwischen dem enduro Blackline und dem FR Lite.
> Eigentlich denke ich, dass 10L reichen, da ich ihn nur für kurze Touren und Endurorennen benötige.
> ...


ja, es gibt den FR Lite, FR Lite Free und FR Lite Race. Die aktuellen Farben findest Du auf der Evoc Website: http://www.evocsports.com/de/

Die anderen Farben sind dann aus den vergangenen Jahren, also Auslaufmodelle. Daher die Preisschwankungen.

Der FR Enduro hat übrigens die gleichen Maße wie der Lite, aber nach hinten etwas mehr Volumen. Ist aber, richtig gezurrt, nicht weniger kompakt als der Lite. Ich würde mich jederzeit wieder für den Enduro Blackline entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (9. Juni 2016)

Ok mir ist der FR Lite Team ins Auge gefallen.

Dann sollte dieser hier also ein älteres Modell sein:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00NNRCSZC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A19QSL8GVKYZM7

Und dieser der Aktuelle:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00Q4IO6XO...colid=1TTVAA6VLLS8H&coliid=I90J53F1X7SM&psc=1


----------



## clemsi (9. Juni 2016)

ich habe seit 3 Jahren den FR Trail (20l) und liebäugelte bisher auch mit dem Blackline, aber der Lite Race hat durchaus ein paar Gimmicks, die für mich sehr interessant sind: 2x Hüftgurttasche und Verpflegungstasche am Träger. Superpraktisch, da man dadurch während dem Fahren  leicht an viele Dinge rankommt und auch wieder einfach etwas verstauen kann.
Der normale Lite scheint nichts davon zu haben (nicht mal ein Befestigungssystem für den Helm), der Team liegt wohl in der Mitte der beiden. Wenn, dann Team oder Race- dem normalen Lite mangelt es meiner Meinung nach im Vgl. zum Blackline an zu vielen praktischen Dingen.
edit: ich sehe gerade, dass der team auch kein werkzeugfach hat - wäre für mich in dem fall auch draußen.


----------



## MettiMett (9. Juni 2016)

clemsi schrieb:


> ich habe seit 3 Jahren den FR Trail (20l) und liebäugelte bisher auch mit dem Blackline, aber der Lite Race hat durchaus ein paar Gimmicks, die für mich sehr interessant sind: 2x Hüftgurttasche und Verpflegungstasche am Träger. Superpraktisch, da man dadurch während dem Fahren  leicht an viele Dinge rankommt und auch wieder einfach etwas verstauen kann.
> Der normale Lite scheint nichts davon zu haben (nicht mal ein Befestigungssystem für den Helm), der Team liegt wohl in der Mitte der beiden. Wenn, dann Team oder Race- dem normalen Lite mangelt es meiner Meinung nach im Vgl. zum Blackline an zu vielen praktischen Dingen.
> edit: ich sehe gerade, dass der team auch kein werkzeugfach hat - wäre für mich in dem fall auch draußen.



Also der FR Lite Team ist wohl der der für mich in Frage kommt.
Ich frage mich nur welches der Aktuelle ist und worin sich der Aktuelle und der Ältere unterscheiden.

Es gibt anscheinend aktuell den Petrol farbenen und den Sky. Zu dem finde ich allerdings kein Erscheinunsjahr.


----------



## clemsi (9. Juni 2016)

Die beiden sind doch identisch? Bei beiden handelt es sich um das aktuelle Lite Team Model in Petrol (was die Bilder anbelangt - da muss man bei amazon je nach Verkäufer manchmal etwas vorsichtig sein). Vergiss nicht, dass das Race Model auch die Belüftung vom Blackline hat (ob die Quer Lamellen iwas bringen weiß ich nicht ...).
Oder du wartest bis es ein FR Lite Blackline Race Model gibt 
Edit: sorry, da gibts ja noch die Auswahl zum "sky" vom letzten Jahr. Ich vermute, die haben da nichts geändert, sondern lediglich zusätzlich den Race auf den Markt gebracht.


----------



## BeePee (9. Juni 2016)

richtig, die Sky Variante ist der Ältere. Google den aber lieber nochmal, den habe ich damals wesentlich billiger gesehen als das was er bei Amazon kostet. Ich hoffe das ist noch immer so.


----------



## MettiMett (9. Juni 2016)

BeePee schrieb:


> richtig, die Sky Variante ist der Ältere. Google den aber lieber nochmal, den habe ich damals wesentlich billiger gesehen als das was er bei Amazon kostet. Ich hoffe das ist noch immer so.



Aber hat sich was verändert außer die Farbe?

belüftung ist zweitrangig für mich. Ich finde den Team gut, da diesr eine Halterung für den Helm hat.

Für lange Touren habe ich noch einen Deuter Race EX Air von 2012.


----------



## BeePee (9. Juni 2016)

soweit ich weiß hat sich nur die Farbe verändert zum letzten Jahr. Ich glaube das bei meiner Suche irgendwo gelesen zu haben. Aber das ist nur Halbwissen meinerseits, garantieren kann ich Dir das nicht.


----------



## MettiMett (9. Juni 2016)

Jo haste Recht. Hab mir Evoc telefonier. 
Habe den Petrol farbenen jetzt für 115 bestellt und ne Regenhülle dazu. Sollte passen. 

Danke


----------



## Sepp90 (27. Juni 2020)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde... hatte die Tage mal den FR Enduro in Größe M/L anprobieren können. Dieser ist mir bei 170 zu lang/hoch, da ich schon ohne Helm mit dem Hinterkopf am Rucksack anstoße, sobald ich den Kopf etwas in den Nacken lege.
Zur Größe S habe ich so keine Maße gefunden, die auf der Homepage müssten zu Größe M/L gehören. In wie weit ist der Größe S kürzer? Da gibt's ja soweit ich weiß Unterschiede. Anprobieren kann ich den hier leider nirgends.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (29. Juni 2020)

Der S wird dir passen, meine Frau ist 170cm und hat den in S. Ich selbst bin 190 und habe bei einem Anderen Evoc modell Größe M/L hatte damals zuerst L/XL bestellt und der war definitiv zu groß


----------

